# FreeBSD for HP HDX



## dtg (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a HP HDX 16T which I have tried to install FreeBSD 8.1 on, both using entire disk with standard mbr and in a partition with no mbr (Windows 7). Both tries resulted in a bios hang, with no bios access or ability to boot from dvd. I found this in the forums:



> dj777
> November 30th, 2009, 09:25
> Yes, I have two hard drives. If I remove the hard drive with Free BSD physically I can boot from a CD with grub on it and then using the grub chainloader I can boot Vista 64 from the first hard drive, repair the MBR with bootrec.exe and so make Vista usable as normal. However when I replace the second hard drive containing the Free BSD installation the original problem recurs: the machine is unusable.





> dj777
> November 30th, 2009, 20:02
> I tried that but it did not help. My HP HDX18 did not boot. But all is now well. I placed my second hard disk (the one with Free BSD on it ) in a device called ICY BOX which was connected to my HP via a USB cable. I could then boot from a CD containing "gparted" which showed that the BSD partition had the boot flag set. I cancelled this flag and the problem disappeared.



My computer has one disk.  From the earlier posts, I can't tell if dj777 was able to boot FreeBSD after removing the boot flag.  My question is how to install FreeBSD on this particular computer?  Is there a workaround for the boot flag issue?


----------

